# Some people...



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I was watching _Emergency Vets_ the other day and they were treating a cat that had not recovered well after delivering kittens. Her *20th litter* 8O. Her uterus was horribly infected and as the vet techs said, "worn out", and they had to do emergency surgery to remove it. Of course, doing the same surgery years ago and saving her the hassle would have been too much, right? :roll: 

Her owners said (and I quote), "She always has real nice kittens, the pet stores love them." 8O Oh, but it gets better... she goes on to say, "I think this will be the end of it, though." You _think_?!

First I got sick, then I nearly cried. *ugh* And the vets did not *once* mention a word about overpopulation. Not once, and they're usually good to throw in the public service announcements :evil:


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

It sucks sometimes. We actually aren't allowed to say things like that where I work. Not because the Veterinarians aren't concerned about overpopulation, they are. But because if we said somthing like that it could lead to a lawsuit. I hate it. When people bring in puppies or kittens from thier unregistered unspayed females I want to say somthing soooo bad. But if we did the owner could actually sue us. Very very lame.

We live in a world(country, the U.S.A.) where people can sue for anything and do. I just saw an article on a woman who sued two teenage girls for baking and delivering cookies to her front door as a gift. She sued because they delivered them at 10:30pm and scared her so much she went to the emergency room afraid she might have a heart attack. The two girls were ordered to pay $900.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

That's an absolutely disgusting story. We have so many people who come in with purebreds (no idea if they have papers, how good of breeding they came from) and the doctor always asks something like "now will he/she be neutered or are you going to breed?" just throwing the idea out! I've only heard it a few times and its definately more with dogs than cats... but still!

I mentioned in another post that we had a man call about neutering/declawing his six WEEK old kittens and when he heard the price he told them to take off the neutering and ONLY declaw!! :evil: we won't do it, but we've had a few people try it.


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

:evil: Some people need a good smack upside their head. (and that's putting it mildly) Grrrrr


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Its so sad the situation  
Even my boyfriends parents who are usually into money didnt breed seena their german shepherd. Even tho they had the papers which went back about 9 generations, with a perfect pedigree they had the sence not to. I watched a program on thursday about children in the uk who truant school, the first woman to be sent to prison for it, and she was a drug addict, there on the carpet were 2 litters of kitten and more cats who were pregnant, sad thing is her daughter sees this and sees nothing wrong in it. Im glad that in the uk you cant sell puppies or kittens in pet shops.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Ugh, everyone hit the nail on the head. Ignorant people make me sick.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmmmmm....my vets office openly discourages 
declawing, tail dock and ear crops!

And they encourage neutering and spaying at your first 8 week visit.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

BoscosMum said:


> Hmmmmm....my vets office openly discourages
> declawing, tail dock and ear crops!
> 
> And they encourage neutering and spaying at your first 8 week visit.


I found a vet similar to yours -- but recommends speutering at 4 months. It was a relief for me to hear that though -- and last time I was there I saw the result of it -- two gorgeous floppy eared long-tailed Dobermans!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> ...but recommends speutering at 4 months...


 :lol: "speutering", I love it! Our vet wanted us to wait until 6 months for the girls. They turn 6 months on Friday, and they're going in on the 22nd  I'm not sure why they like to wait, something about them being big enough to operate on :? Anderson is going in to be snippity-doo-dah'd on Thursday


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

Pigsterz said:


> :evil: Some people need a good smack upside their head. (and that's putting it mildly) Grrrrr


you got that right.... 8)


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

When I first got my dog Bear (purebred golden) I brought her in to the vet and the vet started about how we should discuss if I wanted to have her spayed. I stopped her by saying I wanted her spayed as soon as she was old enough. I think that actually shocked her.
When I was growing up we did have a brittney that we bred. But she was some sort of national champion and the stud was also some sort of champion. All pups were spoken for before the breeding. We did have her spayed (and the pup we kept) after that. I think it was some sort of agreement my parents made with her breeder that she'd have one litter with this specific male.

Jennifer


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

back to the original post...thats awful! who would have their cat have 20 LITTERS then sell them ALL to PET STORES?! ugh that makes me mad!!! :evil:


----------



## vanderboots (Mar 30, 2005)

It saddens me how people will do anything to make money, even if it is at the expense of living, breathing animals.

And, that lady is kind of a....jerk. The poor cat....


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

When I got suki and I took her to the vets one of the first things she said to me was, you will be back when she is about 6 months to have her microchipped and spayed.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Going back to the first post, we have a cat at work (the mum of the kitten we had) that can't be spayed yet due to damage from having kittens, they want to wait a while, so we have a feral (who is now in heat again) locked up in an office waiting to be spayed before we decide what to do with her 

I have a vet that just books an appointment for the speutering at 4-5 months basically just gives you a date and asks if the date is OK so am glad i have a vet like that!


----------

